# EMS media?



## bled12345 (Mar 21, 2007)

any good EMS documentaries or movies out there?  the only thing I could find was some crappy 70's movie/show called Emergency!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 21, 2007)

Crappy ? .. Geez the best television show that ever portrayed EMS as a profession, not to say that it was the reason Paramedics was ever started as a profession. It was estimated that over 70% of Paramedics in the seventies and eighties was inspired from that "crappy" show. Now consider how many instructors cam from that and so on... 


I guess you never have seen the TLC "Paramedics", or "Trauma Center".. etc.. which is much better the old Rescue 911 (which I have been on them) .. not that glamorous.. trust me. Thank goodness "Turd Watch.. I mean Third Watch" or "Saved" (I guess you did not see those either) was cancelled. As well you have never heard of "Bringing out the Dead", with Nicholas Cage?... You must be real young..

There was supposed to be a new show that had real time with an EMS crew, but I think it got canned, from the boredom of real life...and no one wanted to see granny with diarrhea going to the hospital...

R/r 911


----------



## VentMedic (Mar 21, 2007)

I feel a history lesson coming ... Airwaygoddess, where are you?!


----------



## akflightmedic (Mar 22, 2007)

My eyes have been scorched by reading such BLASPHEMY!!!!


Emergency  crappy???? WTF????

Oh my head hurts, what is becoming of todays youths???

Sorry I am speechless by reading that one comment...I must go now.


----------



## Guardian (Mar 22, 2007)

I think you need to give emergency another chance.  I have the dvd collection and love it.  It's pretty neat to see what they were doing back then (ex. 12 leads).  Johnny and Roy are heroes of mine even if they are fictional.


----------



## Guardian (Mar 22, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I think it got canned, from the boredom of real life...and no one wanted to see granny with diarrhea going to the hospital



lol, yep, I wouldn't watch that either.

Which rescue 911 episode were you on, I'd love to youtube it.

I'm glad to hear saved got the boot, now that was crap.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 22, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> I guess you never have seen the TLC "Paramedics", or "Trauma Center".. etc.. which is much better the old Rescue 911 (which I have been on them) .. not that glamorous.. trust me. Thank goodness "Turd Watch.. I mean Third Watch" or "Saved" (I guess you did not see those either) was cancelled. As well you have never heard of "Bringing out the Dead", with Nicholas Cage?... You must be real young..



Dude, seriously. We need to keep you away from the television for a while.

Although it would be pretty easy to make an exciting show about EMT Life... just strap a helmet camera to EMTPrincess and turn her loose! :-D


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2007)

When we filmed the Rescue 911 episode (it involved a runaway car with a kid in it, and a woman attempted to stop it and got ran over during the process) they would not let us film it at the original site. The producers got irritated because my partner (now a ED physician) refused to "run" to the ambulance and to the patient. So they speed up the film a little.. looked like a Charlie Chaplin film...lol 

I flew an eviscerated bowel into a Trauma I, and I knew something was up, because a couple of friends of mine that was ortho residents met me at the pad... (which, NEVER happens!) When I asked why ? They then described that TLC was there. Ironically, it was just was one poor Eastern Indian girl who did the filming and reporting....Funny thing, I personally have never seen it, but, most of my peers and family have.. of course nothing like being viewed by millions with a helmet head  hair-doo!...LOL


Back to the topic.. The ultimate EMS movie.. Mother, Jugs and Speed..LOL 

R/r 911


----------



## Medic's Wife (Mar 22, 2007)

I loved watching Paramedics on TLC, but I never see it anymore.  Is it still in the schedule??


----------



## firecoins (Mar 22, 2007)

There are no good Paramedic programs.  I was watching code blue or some medical show in the E.R.  Medics basically did nothing while the E.R. did everything  that medics normally do like intubation.


----------



## Nycxice13 (Mar 22, 2007)

I like Code Blue on Discovery Health.. Wish I had known about Paramedics on TLC when it was still running....


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2007)

firecoins said:


> There are no good Paramedic programs.  I was watching code blue or some medical show in the E.R.  Medics basically did nothing while the E.R. did everything  that medics normally do like intubation.



Couple of reasons why.. 
First, majority of U.S.A. is still has basic life support as there primary level of care for EMS .. Second, if you are referring to a medic intubating in the ER? Why should they allow them to ? They have a physician and medics are probably not allowed to perform in-house procedures. 

R/r 911


----------



## firecoins (Mar 22, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Couple of reasons why..
> First, majority of U.S.A. is still has basic life support as there primary level of care for EMS .. Second, if you are referring to a medic intubating in the ER? Why should they allow them to ? They have a physician and medics are probably not allowed to perform in-house procedures.
> 
> R/r 911



paramedics did nothing.  The ER staff aka the doctor did everything medic normally do.  The show pointed out specifically that they were paramedics.  Either the show was wrong about the who did the procedure or the show was wrong about them being paramedics.


----------



## BossyCow (Mar 22, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Back to the topic.. The ultimate EMS movie.. Mother, Jugs and Speed..LOL
> 
> R/r 911



Abso- effin- lutely!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 24, 2007)

bled12345 said:


> any good EMS documentaries or movies out there?  the only thing I could find was some crappy 70's movie/show called Emergency!


First and foremost, can you be any more rude to the older generation of EMS folks here:glare: Because of that "crappy" show you are referring to, has launched thousands and thousands of hopes and dreams that have come true in the fire and ems service.   I have personally met Randolph Mantooth, he has nothing but the utmost respect for Emergency Medical and for the Fire Service! It was this show that opened up the world of EMS to the public and gave it the very start of respect and professionalism that is so rightly deserved.  I would STRONGLY suggest that if you have an opportunity to speak with a "seasoned" paramedic or EMT, ask them why they when into this line of work and who their mentors are.  You wil be very suprised, and I would hope you will learn something from it.


----------



## Luno (Mar 24, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Although it would be pretty easy to make an exciting show about EMT Life... just strap a helmet camera to EMTPrincess and turn her loose! :-D



Please tell me you didn't just say that, are you sure you really want to see the footage...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 24, 2007)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fm_emt*
> 
> 
> _Although it would be pretty easy to make an exciting show about EMT Life... just strap a helmet camera to EMTPrincess and turn her loose! :-D_





Luno said:


> Please tell me you didn't just say that, are you sure you really want to see the footage...


 

LOL...totally PG-ish...I'd wear that camera.  You'd get plenty of drunk homeless guys feeling me up, city cops standing back with arms folded watching as I pin someone to my stretcher with a knee to the throat so my partner can tie'em up (personally, I think they are checking out my rear-end, but they haven't admitted to that yet), generally at least once per shift someone bleeds all over the back of my truck - even if it is from my putting in an IV and not holding pressure good enough, stroke alerts, cardiac alerts, trauma alerts...

And with the crime scene my hair is looking like these days, nobody would even notice the camera there....

And hey..I loved Third Watch...if only our FF and LEO's rear-ends looked half as good as those guys!!


----------



## medman123 (Mar 25, 2007)

bled12345, there is a line and you just crossed it.


----------



## itzfrank (Mar 25, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> And hey..I loved Third Watch...if only our FF and LEO's rear-ends looked half as good as those guys!!



Wouldn't so much share the opinion on the "rear ends", but I did/do Love watching that show. (I have all seasons on DVD!)


----------



## Stevo (Mar 25, 2007)

> (personally, I think they are checking out my rear-end, but they haven't admitted to that yet)



yes, well ems _does_ have the best contingent of a**es found in any profession....must be the pants.....


----------



## chrissyk (Mar 25, 2007)

You want a bad emt movie to watch...just check out Ambulance Girl!...Horrible...Emergency was made, before I was born, and it is soooo much better!!


----------



## Stevo (Mar 25, 2007)

maybe the sequel should be _Ambulance Girls Gone Wild_ ????

~S~


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 25, 2007)

chrissyk said:


> You want a bad emt movie to watch...just check out Ambulance Girl!...Horrible...Emergency was made, before I was born, and it is soooo much better!!



I didn't see the movie, but I did read this book and didn't think it was all that bad.  Yes, the author wrote about going through EMT class and some of the runs she had been on, but it really wasn't "about" EMS.  It was about her journey out of depression and how she found something that allowed her to help herself as much, if not more, than the people she attended to in her community.


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 26, 2007)

itzfrank said:


> Wouldn't so much share the opinion on the "rear ends", but I did/do Love watching that show. (I have all seasons on DVD!)



How did you manage that? The shows aren't even on DVD yet (that I can find)

Off topic: one of the big reasons for that is the ridiculous licensing that they need to deal with because of the different music used on the show!

That's why we may never see "WKRP in Cincinnatti" on DVD - the blood sucking ^%$#holes at the RIAA (Recording Industry Association of America - I think they're nothing but money grubbing sleezeballs) want way too much $$  for the music!


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 26, 2007)

EMTPrincess said:


> LOL...totally PG-ish...I'd wear that camera.  You'd get plenty of drunk homeless guys feeling me up, city cops standing back with arms folded watching as I pin someone to my stretcher with a knee to the throat so my partner can tie'em up (personally, I think they are checking out my rear-end, but they haven't admitted to that yet), generally at least once per shift someone bleeds all over the back of my truck -



Yeah, We totally need an EMTPrincess cam.


----------



## itzfrank (Mar 27, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> How did you manage that? The shows aren't even on DVD yet (that I can find)
> 
> Off topic: one of the big reasons for that is the ridiculous licensing that they need to deal with because of the different music used on the show!
> 
> That's why we may never see "WKRP in Cincinnatti" on DVD - the blood sucking ^%$#holes at the RIAA (Recording Industry Association of America - I think they're nothing but money grubbing sleezeballs) want way too much $$  for the music!



You can get them on ebay. Quality isn't always the same as DVD's, but i love that show.

You used to be able to, anyways. I looked and could only find the first season. It cost me $145.00 to buy them, and I'd be willing to make you a copy for that, if you're really interested. They're quite rare, and 36 DVD's worth.


----------



## Luno (Mar 27, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> Yeah, We totally need an EMTPrincess cam.



No, you don't....

And before you say anything Princess, I just have one thing to say, TDY ESKIMO SWAT TEAMS.....


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 27, 2007)

Luno said:


> TDY ESKIMO SWAT TEAMS.....


 
Something you want to share with the rest of the class???   

I am telling you, a camera on me would not be any fun...I am not very photogenic anyway...

Now, it it caught the naked guy who managed to get himself tazed yesterday...that would be fun!


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 27, 2007)

I do remember the TV show "paramedics" and I use to have it on tape but I dont know what happened to it. They were episodes taped in New Orleans,Las Vegas,and Detroit. I loved that tv show.
I guess you can also watch ER.


----------



## Jon (Mar 27, 2007)

itzfrank said:


> Wouldn't so much share the opinion on the "rear ends", but I did/do Love watching that show. (I have all seasons on DVD!)


Third Watch is on DVD?

I've not been able to find it.

It was very much like ER! - The first few seasons were good... and then it slowly went down the drain, because there is only so much "cool" stuff you can do.


----------



## Jon (Mar 27, 2007)

Luno said:


> No, you don't....
> 
> And before you say anything Princess, I just have one thing to say, TDY ESKIMO SWAT TEAMS.....


Up north, eh?


----------



## Jon (Mar 27, 2007)

Emergency! is absoluty FREAKIN AWSOME. James O. Page did all he could to assure accuracy in everything. Ever notice that they put their helmets on before they respond? That was LACoFD policy then. Even sadder thing? How little has EMS care changed since the 1970's?

I've in the middle of watching Season 3 on DVD right now.... I just saw them get the "New" engine! 

Mother, Jugs, and Speed is a FUN movie, espicially when watched with a bunch of other whackers.

Bringing out the Dead is the same... funny to watch with other whackers.

I never saw Saved.





Paramedics - is still on... at 3am... good for midnight shift. They really can't film in the US anymore, becuase most places don't want to open Pandora's Box regarding priviacy issues... they were filming in Canada for a while.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 27, 2007)

Jon said:


> Emergency! is absoluty FREAKIN AWSOME. James O. Page did all he could to assure accuracy in everything. Ever notice that they put their helmets on before they respond? That was LACoFD policy then. Even sadder thing? How little has EMS care changed since the 1970's?




What is sad is that most of the EMS still today is behind in times than those represented in the 70's... At least they had ECG, intubation, IV and med.'s.. just think of all the places that wished they could be that advanced ? 

R/r 911


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 27, 2007)

itzfrank said:


> You can get them on ebay. Quality isn't always the same as DVD's, but i love that show.
> 
> You used to be able to, anyways. I looked and could only find the first season. It cost me $145.00 to buy them, and I'd be willing to make you a copy for that, if you're really interested. They're quite rare, and 36 DVD's worth.



Oh, I have all the episodes. A friend found them off of the internet. ;-)


----------



## Stevo (Mar 28, 2007)

> What is sad is that most of the EMS still today is behind in times than those represented in the 70's



iirc, they had telemetry on emergency, something i made a case for in ekg class.....while i accepted that ems (in general) could not discern certain rythmic intricacies, the method to allow it done remotely was _being shown to the public on a 30 year old tv reruns_

of course, i'm still waiting for flying cars also....

~S~


----------



## Artique (Mar 28, 2007)

I guess you never have seen the TLC "Paramedics", or "Trauma Center".. etc.. which is much better the old Rescue 911 (which I have been on them) .. not that glamorous.. trust me. Thank goodness "Turd Watch.. I mean Third Watch" or "Saved" (I guess you did not see those either) was cancelled. As well you have never heard of "Bringing out the Dead", with Nicholas Cage?... You must be real young..

R/r 911[/QUOTE]

I wish I could find Paramedics or trauma Center. I have TLC yet I cant find that show played on that network anytime or anywhere.


----------



## EMTBandit (Mar 28, 2007)

One of the funniest movies out there that I've seen is Mother Juggs and Speed!

http://imdb.com/title/tt0074923/

And the movie 'Paramedics' was pretty good too.

http://imdb.com/title/tt0093702/

Also the show 'Saved' on TNT is pretty good too, I've become a fan of it. A new season is coming out I believe in April or May.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0756591/ (IMDb)

http://alt.tnt.tv/saved/saved.shtml (Official Site)


----------



## Artique (Mar 29, 2007)

Must feel weird to be a paramedic and then watch a show that is drastically mimicing our daily lives yet you all do it everyday without the soundtrack and episodic nature. lol I love it, I cant wait to start training


----------



## Jon (Mar 29, 2007)

EMTBandit said:


> One of the funniest movies out there that I've seen is Mother Juggs and Speed!
> 
> http://imdb.com/title/tt0074923/
> 
> ...


Umm.... last I heard, they'd cancelled Saved.


----------



## EMTBandit (Mar 30, 2007)

Jon said:


> Umm.... last I heard, they'd cancelled Saved.



Huh, must have been awhile since I heard any news about it than. Kinda liked it. Oh well.



Artique said:


> Must feel weird to be a paramedic and then watch a show that is drastically mimicing our daily lives yet you all do it everyday without the soundtrack and episodic nature. lol I love it, I cant wait to start training



How cool would it be though to have a soundtrack playing in every day life.

*Drifts off in JD style mind wandering*


----------



## fm_emt (Mar 31, 2007)

Jon said:


> Umm.... last I heard, they'd cancelled Saved.



It'd be nice if TNT would let us know whether or not they actually HAVE cancelled it and what they plan to do with whatever they filmed for Season 2. heh.

Instead they just left the web page up there.


----------



## Jon (Mar 31, 2007)

EMTBandit said:


> *Drifts off in JD style mind wandering*


Hey! that's my job!


----------



## EMTBandit (Mar 31, 2007)

Jon said:


> Hey! that's my job!



Hey now, we all need our own escape from reality too. lol. ^_^


----------

